# Iberital / Fracino



## CoffeemanSouth (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

We are very competitive on Iberital and Fracino machines / grinders / etc.

Other manufacturers also available.

Please PM or ring with any enquiries.

Thanks

Coffeeman South

01258 880008


----------

